# Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff



## Poikki (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre im Mai diesen Jahres mit ein paar Kollegen zum Angeln ans gelbe Riff.
Hierzu suche ich noch eine entsprechende Rute sowie eine Rolle.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit einer Stationärrolle fischen möchte. Mehr als 150 bis 200 Euro sollten es in Summe nicht werden.
Kann mir jemand entsprechendes Gerät empfehlen? 

Beste Grüße, vielen Dank und reichlich Petri Heil


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Servus,

schau mal hier, hatte dieselbe Frage auch:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327987&highlight=gelbes+riff

Meine Erfahrung habe ich dann in Posting 41 geschrieben


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Bei deinem Budget:
WFT Bootsrute Never Crack Fjordspin 2,10m 16 lbs- 30lbs / 100- 400g
TOLLE RUTE Preis: 40 Euro

Rolle würde ich jetzt mitnehmen:
"Daiwa BG 8000 SW"  ( oder wegen des Budget als 6500 => weniger Schnurfüllung = günstiger): Preis 120 Euro

Kleinere Stationärrolle hat ausreuchend Schnurfüllung, aber du kurbelst dir einen Wolf wegen des geringen Schnureinzugs.


----------



## Poikki (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Danke für eure Antworten!
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sollte ich die Investition 
in eine Multirolle vielleicht doch nochmal überdenken! Ein bisschen
Sorge bezgl. einer schönen Perücke auf der Rolle habe ich ja schon!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Multi oder Stationär = persönliche Vorliebe

Ich angle lieber mit Stationär
auch auf den Kuttern zum gelben Riff bei meinen Ausfahrten haben die allermeisten große stationäre gehabt


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Ja .. Daiwa BG 5000 reicht ganz sicher aus

und die Ausfahrt an die Kante gelbes Riff, wo man ü100 fischt und wegen der Drift dann Schnukapazität "ohne fühlbares Ende" braucht, muss man ja nicht machen .. ich habe diese mangels tauglichem Gerät letztes Jahr letztendlich nicht gemacht  ... ich strebe es in diesem Jahr aber an ...
aber auch für diese Ausfahrt haben erfahrenen Angler durchaus stationäre gehabt in 10000ner Größe


----------



## Harrie (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Moin
Toni

500gr-800gr Pilker,die wirst Du brauchen,und dann mit Stationärrolle,viel Spaß.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*



Harrie schrieb:


> Moin
> Toni
> 
> 500gr-800gr Pilker,die wirst Du brauchen,und dann mit Stationärrolle,viel Spaß.




Servus Harrie,

mit 500 und 600gr habe ich ja schon gepilkt mit  meinem "Spielzeug", andere Angler ab 500gr mit schwereren Pilkern mit ihren großen Stationären, ging problemlos ...

muss jeder für sich ausprobieren, mit welchem Gerät er besser zurechtkommt ...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Moin,

für mich geht es im Mai auch zum ersten Mal ans Gelbe Riff. Habe an Material zu Hause:

Leichte Pilke 50-100gr, 270 lang mit Slammer 360
Schwere Ostsee Pilke bis 12lbs, 240 lang mit Multi Penn International 975 csld
20lbs Norge Rute, 210 lang mit Multi
50lbs Norge Rute, 210 lang mit Multi

Spinnruten habe ich natürlich auch mit entsprechenden Stationären. Die Multis haben immer mindestens 400m Schnur, die Slammer hat 300 yards (hab im Amiland bestellt).

Was davon brauche ich denn tatsächlich? Habe da irgendwie nicht so die Vorstellung, das Riff liegt ja immerhin im offenen Atlantik aber ist halt auch keine Tiefsee #c

Gruß Marcel


----------



## yukonjack (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Hab da auch mal ne Frage. Kann man die Rolle empfehlen ?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Zebco-Cool-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

 Bin sonst nur "Stippen" von Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen gefahren und muss, was das  Gerät angeht wohl ein bisschen aufrüsten.


----------



## nostradamus (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Hi,
ich würde auf nummer sicher gehen und eine Shimano tyrnos kaufen! Die hält.

mario


----------



## Harrie (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Oder TLD 20 wenn günstiger sein soll.

@Marcel

Ich würde die 12 Ibs mit der Penn und die 50 Ibs mit Multi nehmen.
Was hast du für Ruten und von wo willste fahren?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*



Harrie schrieb:


> Ich würde die 12 Ibs mit der Penn und die 50 Ibs mit Multi nehmen.
> Was hast du für Ruten und von wo willste fahren?




360 Penn Slammer = Spielzeug 

20 lbs ist ausreichend, aber Gelbes Riff ist nicht gleich Gelbes Riff: Willst mit dem Kutter eine Normaltour machen oder speziell an tiefe Rinne/Kante ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Jetzt hast @Bastido schneller geantwortet #h


----------



## Harrie (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 360 Penn Slammer = Spielzeug
> 
> 20 lbs ist ausreichend, aber Gelbes Riff ist nicht gleich Gelbes Riff: Willst mit dem Kutter eine Normaltour machen oder speziell an tiefe Rinne/Kante ?




Toni,
meinte die International und nicht die Slammer und deshalb auch die Frage von wo er starten will.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Wir fahren von Thyborøn aus eine zwei Tages Tour mit der Nemo. Ist das dann eher eine "Normaltour"?

Im Bereich der Bootsruten gibts bei mir nur Penn. 12lbs ist eine Waveblaster Evo, 20lbs ist eine Millenium Boat und 50lb eine Prion Inline.

Rollen dazu bereits erwähnte Internatiomal 975 csld, dann eine 320 GTI und für die Prion würde ich mir nach den Berichten dann wohl eine 2-Gang Multi zulegen sollen?

Ich bin ein Multifan, nutze die Dinger auch in der Brandung. Eine Penn Mag würde sich auf dem Riff bzgl. des Schnureinzuges wohl auch ganz gut machen?|kopfkrat

Danke für eure Unterstützung!:vik:#6


----------



## Harrie (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Dann würde ich die Prion mitnehmen,da ihr wahrscheinlich bis in die Norwegenrinne fahrt,Stabpilker bis 800gr (keine Bergmänner) und zweigang Multi brauchst du nicht ist aber Geschackssache.

Und wie schon geschrieben deine 12 Ibs mit der 975 Penn wenn ihr leicht fischen könnt.

Ich fisch dort oben (Hanstholm) die normale Prion in 2,10m in 50 Ibs mit einer 15er Penn Formula Zweigang und 40 Ibs Schnur bis 1 Kg Pilker und leicht 20 Ibs Ausrüstung.

Fahren mitte April wieder Hoch und dann wenns Wetter paßt auch in die Norgerinne.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*



Harrie schrieb:


> Ich fisch dort oben (Hanstholm) die normale Prion in 2,10m in 50 Ibs mit einer 15er Penn Formula Zweigang und 40 Ibs Schnur bis 1 Kg Pilker



|bigeyes


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*



bastido schrieb:


> 2 Gang brauchst Du nicht, ist ja kein Tiefseefischen aber 70 cm wie die Mag ist einfach zu wenig aus meiner Sicht, so um 1m sollte schon sein. Da Du aber anscheinend auf Penn stehst, kann ich da ansonsten nichts beitragen, bin da in ganz anderen Richtungen unterwegs.



Ich steh nicht ausschließlich auf Penn, vielmehr stehe ich auf Vollmetallrollen. Die GTI war budgetgeschuldet, tut aber ebenso ihren Dienst. Liebäugel mit einer Avet


----------



## nostradamus (11. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

hi,
2 Gang rollen sind nicht nötig, aber dennoch fein! 
mario


----------



## Harrie (12. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Moin Bastido,

naja BC am Riff währe nicht so mein Fall,aber mit der MX-Serie haste natürlich recht (wenn nur das Binding nicht wär),hätte er eine gute Allroundrolle.

Warst du schon am Gelben Riff?


----------



## Harrie (12. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Hatte mal eine MXJ probe gefischt,daher kenne ich das mit dem Binding und es stört mich,ist dann eine Accurate geworden.

Wir fischen viel mit Naturködern in tiefen bis 200m an Wracks (Vollcharter ca. 18Std Törn) auf Leng.Auf der Rückfahrt wird dann nochmal auf Dorsch gestippt.

Ich bin dort seit über 20 Jahren regelmäßig.


----------



## Harrie (12. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Mit der Avet gebe ich dir doch recht,wollte nur mal schreiben was dort alles möglich ist und das man immer mit Großfischen (15 Kg plus) rechnen muß.

Toni hats doch in seinem Link gut beschrieben.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Eine Avet hatte ich leider noch nie in der Hand, wird aber allerorts hoch gelobt.
Rein vom Datenblatt würde ich zu einer Jx Raptor greifen, die wäre dann auch für die tieferen Gefilde in Norge geeignet. (MXJ Raptor?)

Beim Preisvergleich hat momentan allerdings eine Penn International 12VSX die Nase vorne.

Um meinen Horizont zu erweitern würde ich auch mal eine Accurate oder Fin Nor begrabbeln wollen. Liegt sowas in Kaltenkrichen rum?


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Hochpreisiger Klopper die AVET Raptor; zumindest wenn's "nur" ans Gelbe Riff geht,
du angelst am Gelben Riff allermeist zwichen 30 und 40 m Tiefe ...


----------



## Harrie (13. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Moin Bastido,

ich spreche die Tauglichkeit deiner BC nicht ab,ist nur nicht mein Fall,sind schicke Kommbos.

Moin Marcel,

die VSX kannste ohne bedenken nehmen und ob MO.... die o.g. Rollen hat kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*



Harrie schrieb:


> Moin Bastido,
> 
> ich spreche die Tauglichkeit deiner BC nicht ab,ist nur nicht mein Fall,sind schicke Kommbos.
> 
> ...



Moin Harrie,
die VSX wird es jetzt auch. Hatte Accurate, Avet, JM und eine Shimano Tiagra in der Hand gehabt, alles nicht so das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Die Accurates sind herrlich leicht, da wird es wohl eine für die nächste 20lbs Rute geben.

Andere Frage: wie läuft das auf den Kuttern eigentlich mit filetieren? Am ersten Abend wird vom ersten Tag filetiert und an Bord eingefroren? Bleibt meine Thermobox im Auto oder soll/kann/darf die mit an Bord?
Gibt es auf den Kuttern in der Regel Naturköder oder sorgt man da selbst für?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Harrie (17. März 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Moin

Das mit dem einfrieren und den Naturköder kann ich dir nicht sagen,da ich von Hanstholm fahre und wir Tagestouren machen.Dort kannste z.B. Wattwürmer im Hafen kaufen,angeln wir aber nicht mit und Gefriermöglichkeiten/Filetiertische haben wir auf dem Campingplatz wo wir auch Übernachten.


----------



## Harrie (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Moin,
wart ihr schon Los?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ausrüstung Angeln am gelben Riff*

Moin,

Jo waren los. Danke für die Tipps, hat im Vorfelde echt geholfen! Die 8-12lbs Rute hat die Tour übrigens nicht überlebt 

Gruß Marcel


----------

